# Beaver dam removal



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Should the state be responsible for taking it out? There is a lot of water backed up encroaching onto the land owners field, anyone have experience with this?
Jim


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Taking it out from where? Is the beaver dam on private or public land? If its on private land you've got to contact and work with the property owner and hopefully they're sympathetic to your problem.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

U destroy they rebuild, try installing a pvc pipe through the dam so the water can continue to flow, if its your land


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

You should start with the DNR. To alter a dam, on public or private property requires DNR authorization.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

A little more information and a couple pictures.



















The dam is just outside this box culvert which is under an old railroad line that is now a groomed snowmobile trail. I have been there before the state paid me to trap beavers there a few years back because it had a dam in the same place and water was coming through the wall of the culvert like it is now in the picture. Back then it was a little dam now it is about seven feet tall. The local DNR were worried it might wash out the whole culvert. They weren't aware of it this year until I told them about it when I replied to a post on here about a beaver problem of 100 or more beaver back in November. I caught the beaver and they were going to remove the dam but some of the higher ups decided they didn't want to spend the money they were going to rent an extended reach backhoe and it was a lot of money. I remember before they said if it washed out the culvert it might cost in the six figures to redo it. Jim


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

use a little dynamite Jim

Frostbite


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

They talked about dyamite but were afraid it might lodge in the culvert and make it worse, also didn't think they should let all that water go at once it might cause problems down stream.

Jim


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Too bad it's not under a road, the various county road commissions are death on growing beaver dams. 

I guess, if I was concerned and it was on my land, I'd just start pulling it one stick at a time, so the water begins flowing through gradually...


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Getting rid of the dam won't do any good until the beaver are removed. Contact DNR, Road commission and drain commission. Bend your state reps ear and stay at it - It will get thing moving.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> Getting rid of the dam won't do any good until the beaver are removed. Contact DNR, Road commission and drain commission. Bend your state reps ear and stay at it - It will get thing moving.


 You didn't read my post very well, the beaver have been caught. The DNR is aware of it and concerned ( some of them) state rep has been called. 

Jim


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for trapping the beaver on my grandpa's and uncle's land. That is a picture of the high trussel that I used to fish at as a kid. In the old days, they used to break and blow them out. It seems like every year there is a problem there. Thanks again for getting the beaver and hopefully it solves this problem in the future.


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

You would think the DNR would be all over this. That dam is washing away the train trussel daily. Once that caves in, bye, bye, snowmobile trail and I bet people will get hurt. I bet when people get hurt the state will act.


----------

